# Serving Material ?



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

Here is my question - serving material, there is nylon serving material, then there is other (I guess fast flight) serving material which comes in different thickness like .018 22 and 26 or something like that. And other multi-colored stuff (black and white) that you see on compound bows
Can you not use nylon serving on fast flight strings? And when you do - it's to thin for nock (at least it was for me) I purchased some nylon from 3 rivers and, of course, to thin.
I use fast flight strings (I can't remember how many strands) 55lb recurve (18 strands maybe) 
What are you people (that know what your doing) using when reserving strings - and no, I am not just buying new strings every time I need new serving.
http://www.3riversarchery.com/Thumb.asp?c=40&s=72&p=0
that is link to 3 rivers serving area - Crown serving (what is that)
Some body please staighten me out


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

rraming -

I use #4 nylon on dacron as well as the few FF type strings I make. Some people claim that the newer serving materials either hold up better and/or come off the fingers cleaner. I haven't noticed the difference.

Viper1 out.


----------



## voxito (Apr 16, 2006)

There is actually a big difference between diamondback and majesty. 

Diamondback is mostly what you see on compounds. It's grippy on your fingers. 

Halo is BCY's and Crown is brownell's answer to majesty serving. Majesty is made by angel, which you can get from lancaster. I use majesty and halo. 

They will come off your fingers a little better, but this isn't really the benefit of the other materials. They're more durable and it takes majesty/halo/crown much, much longer to flatten out under the nock. That's a big plus so you will always have a good fit even if you reserve.


----------



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

thanks Viper - let me ask you this - is it just a matter of "finding" out serving and thickness to use by guessing (to get proper nock tension)


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

I'm partial to 62XS, but Halo is also good (both BCY). BCY also sells the Angel products, but I haven't tried them. Halo feels slicker, but with a cordovan tab or glove I can't tell the difference.

The big benefits to me are the durability and different sizes they come in. What size you need will depend on what kind of string material you use, how many strands, the type nock you use on your arrows, and how you like it to fit.

Chad


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

rraming -

Limiting the discussion to aluminum arrows and dacron strings, using the right number of strands pretty guarantees a good nock fit. For example, using small "G" nocks or 1/4" BJ glue-ons (which takes me up to #50) works well with #4 nylon and 12 strands of B-50 or 14 strands of D-97. Going to thinner FF type fibers with higher (or lower) strand counts, things get a little trickier. IIRC #4 is .021" and you can play with thinner ot thicker diameters of the other materials if you need to. If your not sure, ask, odds are good, someone will be using the combination you're thinking about.

Sorry, I don't buy the durability issue. Considering the number of shots I take over a session/ number or sessions/week and the number of serving failures I've had, can't see that as an excuse for the higher prices, but then again, I'm cheap...

Viper1 out.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

I wouldn't ask anyone to "buy" my personal opinions, or even the experiences I've had. It's no big secret that spectra is a whole lot tougher than nylon. Even fishermen have that one figured out.:tongue:

Whether the difference is worth it to the individual is a whole 'nother matter. 

I've used both, and it is worth it to me. I rather spend an extra buck or two on my string and have a little insurance, and a nock that fits like I want it to.

Chad


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Chad -

But you're not as cheap as I am, either ...

To me, it's kinda like the difference between having a 5-ton and a 10 ton block of concrete fall on ya - don't think it's gonna matter either way, even though one's twice as heavy as the other.

Different opinions and experiences are fine, that's what keeps it interesting.

Viper1 out.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

I'm not cheap, but I am what I like to refer to as "income limited" (broke) most of the time. :sad: 

I'm the world's worst about remembering to bring an extra string along to a tournament or when hunting, and I've worn out plenty of nylon servings. Murphy's Law works overtime with me, so I'll take all the extra insurance I can get. 62XS and/or Halo will generally last the lifetime of the string, even Dynaflight. That's why I use the stronger servings. 

If I have a choice of a 5 ton cable or a 10 ton cable supporting a one-ton load over my head, I'll take the 10 ton cable every time!:wink:

Chad


----------



## zillla (Feb 24, 2007)

I have been using 3 -4 diffrent serving materials. Personally I prefer the Angel Majesty. But most people I build strings for prefer the Brownell braided FF serving in .024" dia. I have nylon, but seldom use it. I also have Halo, which I just started using. 

One more thing not mentioned about serving material. Most come in various diameters. So you may need to try a few different sizes.


----------



## John Young (Jan 22, 2008)

For my D97 strings I prefer Halo serving and for my dacron string bows I use .018 No.62 or .019 Halo,I just think they hold up better.


----------

